# Wow. This woman's "home"



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 6, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/on...rement-and-chasing-jobs/ar-BBpbd4Z?li=BBnbcA1

With a fair amount of planning and some good luck, let's hope none of us have to live this way.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2016)

How awful that so many do live this way!!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 6, 2016)

Scary to think about, but what's even scarier is that there are so many who, through no fault of their own or through bad planning or no planning, will be living that way and believe "that will never be me" because (fill in the blank), yet keep on racking up debt. I've known people who never gave it a thought, convinced that somehow it would all work out or that they'd win the lottery, like the couple who sold their home for $350,000 and used the entire $350,000 to buy lottery tickets and won nothing.

The woman in the article is 79! How much longer can she keep on working? How much longer can she support an RV that sounds like it's aging faster than she is?  Apparently she hasn't got a plan or even thought about a plan for when she's no longer able to work and no longer to live in the RV.


----------

